# Good Shop in Nehru Place,Delhi or Disctrict Center,Janak Palace??



## vinnie (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi , can anyone recommend a shop in nehru place or anywhere near paschim Vihar/Punjabi Bagh/West Delhi with comparable prices to nehru place for -
1. buying and assemble a new pc ?? 
2. sell my old laptop ? also can anyone suggest much i can get for it, Here are the spec , except screen is 17 inch instead of 15.4
HP Pavilion dv5-1217ax Laptop Price, Specs in India - HP DV5 1217ax Notebook Cost  
I paid Rs44000 for it 3 years back.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2012)

in nehru place there is computer empire & smcinternational(preferred for cooler master cabinets & graphics card/gaming related stuff).for cheaper products/lower price cost2cost(except for hard disk,my own view not necessarily shared by others) is also a good option(some people recommend against it but as far as my experience & my friends experience is concerned it is alright if you can save ~400-500 rupees,for a difference of 200-300 1st 2 shops are preferred choice).for corsair psu's in nehru place only option is PL Computers.


----------



## vinnie (Oct 19, 2012)

thanx, any shop number or phone numbers??  or i hope they are famous enough to get directions.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Oct 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> in nehru place there is computer empire & smcinternational(preferred for cooler master cabinets & graphics card/gaming related stuff).for cheaper products/lower price cost2cost(except for hard disk,my own view not necessarily shared by others) is also a good option(some people recommend against it but as far as my experience & my friends experience is concerned it is alright if you can save ~400-500 rupees,for a difference of 200-300 1st 2 shops are preferred choice).for corsair psu's in nehru place only option is PL Computers.



okay so for cooler cabinet/gpu -SMC and comp empire
and  corsair psu- PL computer
but for corsair ram, hard disk, motherboard and processor?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

computer empire,smc & cost2cost are famous shops.for PL Computers walk straight from smc to computer empire direction straight in a line & at the end of line you have to turn 90 degree(where the floor ends) & just at the end of turned/now new line there is PL Computers(exactly at a cross section of lines).

for ram cost2cost prices are cheapest but you can also buy from computer empire or smc.for hard disk smc is preferred for western digital & computer empire for seagate.motherboard & processor again at smc & computer empire but i think for AMD A series cpu cost2cost prices are cheapest.again if you can find processor/mobo at smc or computer empire for just 200-300 more than that is preferred but if you are saving at least 500-600 on cost2cost price then buy from cost2cost.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Oct 20, 2012)

I dont want to save much and get faulty items.. so wud prefer smc and computer empire against cost2cost
btw i need a inter i3 2120 processor and gigabyte mobo B75M-D3H so for this smc/computer empire?

and am confused b/w 500 GB seagate and WD.. think they both are same.. arent they?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

there is no such thing as fake processor or mobo.if the packet is sealed then chances of it being faulty is same no matter from where you buy.only thing against cost2cost is some one reported that cost2cost sold him a seagate hard disk which was imported to thailand(not india) so warranty is not available in India but thailand but seagate service center still gave him the replacement.never heard something similar about any processor/mobo from cost2cost.just for your information for availing warranty it is necessary that product you are buying is imported into your country by an authorized distributor of the company.this is why you can not get warranty on products bought in USA here in India unless they carry international warranty.btw both intel & amd provide international warranty on their processors(retail box version not oem version).


----------



## funskar (Oct 20, 2012)

Vipin imports , computer empire,smc


----------



## deepanshuchg (Oct 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> there is no such thing as fake processor or mobo.if the packet is sealed then chances of it being faulty is same no matter from where you buy.only thing against cost2cost is some one reported that cost2cost sold him a seagate hard disk which was imported to thailand(not india) so warranty is not available in India but thailand but seagate service center still gave him the replacement.never heard something similar about any processor/mobo from cost2cost.just for your information for availing warranty it is necessary that product you are buying is imported into your country by an authorized distributor of the company.this is why you can not get warranty on products bought in USA here in India unless they carry international warranty.btw both intel & amd provide international warranty on their processors(retail box version not oem version).



So while buying computer parts can i identify if  a product is imported from somewhere else? Any stamp for indian products ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

no.but like i said there is only 1 report of such an issue that too with seagate hdd from cost2cost year ago.for processor(retail box version not oem) it does not matter because both intel & amd carry international warranty.don't think too much about it.just don't buy hdd from cost2cost & possibly mobo/processor too for peace of mind.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Oct 20, 2012)

hmm..so if i'll buy every thing from smc/computer empire and only psu from PL computer..it wud alright?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

yes.btw PL Computers is also authorized dealer of intel.i bought pentium G620 processor & DH61WW mobo from them because at that time both smc & computer empire didn't had these.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Oct 20, 2012)

and when is nehru place closed? Sunday or Monday?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

sunday


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Oct 22, 2012)

if you are talking about district centre janakpuri i would highly recommend uttkarsh infotech..i couldnt find many parts in the main pc market (and they all try thier best to con us) if u go a little in the interior u will find a gaming heaven!!but its a little costly so...


----------



## sid.verycool (Oct 25, 2012)

This is a very nice forum and i liked your posts. I am going to buy ASUS or lenovo laptop from nehru place probably tommorow. Do we have some autherised showrooms for these brands. I've been told by people that at nehru place their can be duplicate laptops so beware. This has made me spectacle. Please suggest some store. Also if possible suggest a laptop that is ~30k , 4 gb ram. 

I saw lenovo G570/580 and S300 . Which is good Also what about ASUS k53SD and X54C.

Please do reply Thanks


----------

